# JSF Navigationsproblem



## lutz_tutorial (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich gerade in JSF ein und bin auf ein mir unlösbares Problem gestossen.

Ausgangsstellung:
- Programm wird über index.jsp gestartet
- index.jsp generiert ein frameset mit einer spalte und 2 zeilen
- die einzelnen Frames sind mit jsp-dateien gefüllt
- Spalte(1) Zeile(1): Header.jsp
- Spalte(1) Zeile(2): login.jsp

- innerhalb der login.jsp hab ich folgender



> <h:form id="loginMask" target="_top">
> <h:messages showDetail="true" style="color: red;font-weight: bold;"/>
> <hanelGrid columns="4" width="400" footerClass="wide" columnClasses="first,second" >
> 
> ...



- nun will ich über den button die eingabe prüfen und wenn erfolgreich dann den user auf eingeloggt setzen

- wenn erfolg: lade index.jsp neu und zeige neuen header.....
- sonst: bleibe im aktuellen Frame und zeige die Fehlermeldung an

- wenn ich das so mache, muss ich entweder das Attribut <h:form id="loginMask" target="_top">  oder <h:form id="loginMask" target="_self"> wählen

Wähle ich self? 
Wird es im Fehlerfall richtig angezeigt aber beim erfolgreichen anmelden wird die index im Frame angezeigt (also frameset im frame).

Wähle ich top?
Wird es im Fehlerall falsch angezeigt, da die loginseite allein geladen wird!

- wie kann ich das realisieren?

MFG
lutz


----------

